# 1980s themed party zombieland?



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I am possibly planning a similar theme... "disco is dead" a disco zombie theme. Honestly though a a poll among some friends who attend regularly yielded an even split 9 ways of those who replied, an Egyptian Curse theme, and a Monster Mash theme with all the old films. Let me know how it works out. I could do a poll here, but I suspect that with all the Halloween-obsessed here that it might be biased by those who love good crafts and work vs. those who love a good time. LOL! I've been wanting to do a Harry Potter-ish theme and warewolves for a while but I need more of a departure from the Fairy Tale theme I did last year that included both wolves and witches.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Didnt someone have one a few years ago? I cant remember, I thought they had a really cool invite....SEARCHING FORUM now


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a 1980's Zombie Prom Theme. I'll see if I can remember to dig up some photos.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

dont forget to dig up some photos would love to see them. What was your invite?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

What comes to mind when I think of the 80s is neon colors, graffiti art, boom boxes, rubix cube, cassette tapes, and of course the movies. Try watching them. Pretty in Pink, Breakfast Club, Original Nightmare on Elm Street, Labryinth, Evil Dead, 16 candles...list goes on


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Watching the John Hughes oeuvre, the Triumverate if you will, that beautifulnightmare listed,16 Candles, Breakfast Club, Pretty In Pink. That's the 80s in a nutshell right there. The clothes, the music, everything. I might add in Fast Times at Ridgemont High too. Not only is it a good movie but when I first saw Sean Penn as Spicoli, in no way did I ever see THAT dude winning Oscars, directing & being Mr. Serious Causes & Charity Work.

Not just cassettes but mix tapes. Don't forget (how could we here?) the 80s brought us the new horror "heroes" Freddy, Jason, & Michael Myers. Done to death now but back then they were scary, fresh & new.

The 80s was also about BIIIIG hair on men & women. Leg warmers, spandex pants, bike shorts, Zubaz, mini-skirts, LOTS of neon colored everything, the first Madonna look, shoulder pads, Members Only jackets, & that stupid (IMHO) Flashdance off the shoulder look.

Michael Jackson, before he was TRULY weird, in Thriller...oh man...found this while googling for Zubaz:










That's, like, totally tubular & 80s!! It looks like one of the pics outta my high school yearbook!

In fact that whole site is totally tubular & rad!

http://www.liketotally80s.com/index.html


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Erin, here's the text portion of the e-vite we sent out. I still need to dig up some photos.










The Undead Senior Class of 
Fairgrounds High School
requests your presence at the 
2010 ZOMBIE PROM.

All zombies, vampires and every form of the living dead are invited to come dressed in your finest 80's zombie prom attire and be ready to party your BRAINS out! (mmmmmmmmm BRAINS!) 

So dig up a date and join us for the
13th ANNUAL BOO BASH
Saturday, October 9th at 8:00 pm, in the Grand Ballroom of the (our name) MANSION.

Costume contest will be held to crown the Zombie Prom King and Queen! 
Of course, fabulous prizes will be awarded.

Please bring "finger food" to share with the ravenous hoardes of cavorting cadavers. Beer, wine and punch will be provided or feel free to bring your own preferred "spirits."
Due to the "spirited" nature of the Zombie Prom, adults only please.

Please RSVP using the "reply now" button,​

Eric


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2011)

'80's themed party? To Me it sounds like a "Night of the Comet" kind of thing. Zombies, Glitz, Neon, Valley girls... all that kind of stuff.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ELH, how about a skull disco ball? A little pricey but if you shop around you may be able to find it cheaper:
http://www.buycostumes.com/Skull-Disco-Ball/67363/ProductDetail.aspx
or maybe you could make your own using a plastic skull and a bag of small mirrored tiles found at a craft store.

We were still playing records back in the 80's so maybe some 'broken records' for wall decor or you could make these bowls for snacks: http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Bowls-out-of-Vinyl-Records

80's cocktails - fuzzy navel, kamikaze, sex on the beach, and of course B&J wine coolers were all popular drinks in the 80's.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so glad you're having an 80s party because then I went looking for that link I posted & I spent a good hour or more going through that entire site!


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

We did an 80's movie montage for an invite to our 80's zombieprom:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExUSejz8Roc


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

did you email the videos or just direct everyone to youtube?


----------



## mrock12079 (Aug 7, 2008)

Posted it on an online invitation page. Facebook would work just as well though.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

do you have any pics of your 80s decorations? I am trying to think of how to do my walls


----------

